# Bucket Trapping mice



## PTP WX (Oct 28, 2009)

I had used the bucket trap in the garage before, and once in the house. Two weeks ago our cat is staring at a cold air return duct, and every once in a while you'd hear a scury. Never saw the mouse, but suspected something was up. I set up a 5 Gal bucket trap in the basement near the dryer. Pets couldn't get to it, but it was near the cats food. Next day, I caught the mouse and he was dead in the bucket. Then I took the bucket out to the garage and set it near our storage. Two days later, I had 8 mice and a chipmunk, all dead, all in the bucket. I walked the bucket deep in the woods and dumped it.

Same bucket I have used before, same technique. I don't understand why people spend all this money on traps and poisons? Don't poisoned mice die behind your walls? The snap traps leave you touching and picking up a half exploded mouse. :wallbash:

The way I do it is a standard (box store) 5 Gal bucket, smear peanut butter around the inside about 8 inches from the top, fill 1/3 of the way with water, throw french fries, sunflowers seeds, broken suet, or something else on top of the water that mice will like and it floats. Then just set it near a post or 2X4 in the garage or basement. Done. Every time I am surprised how well it works, and how quickly.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Great idea, thanks for posting!! JIm


----------

